# A $570,000 afternoon



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

got this from a coworker, im sure some of you have seen this... (im gonna post a bunch of pictures as attachments)

--Andrew


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

second pic


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

#3


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

#4... uh oh...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

#5


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

#6


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Looks like a terminal case of oversteer to me


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

#7


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

last one


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *There was a link from here to somewhere else showing these pics.
> 
> I actually don't get what happened. If you look at pic #5 the skid marks look like he actually turned the road and headed into the dirt (rather than the road turning and the skid marks going straight). :dunno: *


he lost it coming over that crest... looks like it was road atlanta...

i've seen skid marks that arent straight when u get 2 wheels off the track, and u try to steer the car back on, and as soon as the 2 wheels get back on the track the car will do what you tell it to, TURN...

--Andrew


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *There was a link from here to somewhere else showing these pics.
> 
> I actually don't get what happened. If you look at pic #5 the skid marks look like he actually turned the road and headed into the dirt (rather than the road turning and the skid marks going straight). :dunno: *


Are you not accounting for the turn exit at the top of the hill? Dunno what happned, bu if he lifted coming out of the turn while the rear was light from going over the crest, that could do it. Or he may have encountered massive wheelspin due to coming over the hill which would do it too. Or he could have encountered some wheelspin and then lifted, all while the rear was light, and that's what did him in. If I had to put money down, it would be on one of those three things although it could have been a bunch of other things too.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

that car is AWD right? it's MUCH harder to know before you're in trouble in AWD... and when u feel something wrong, u'd better be good and ready to do something about it...

--Andrew


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

It hurts my eyes to see pictures like this. I wonder if his insurance did cover this, how much his premiums would be going up for the next 3.5 years.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

:repost:

More info here


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

If you own a car like that, $570K shouldn't be that much to you anyway. If it is, you really shouldn't own the car in the first place. :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

The interesting thing is that people with cars like that are not really interested in getting instruction. As I recall, this was a private track day with no instruction...not very smart unless you are an experienced driver. An instructor could have kept him out of trouble.:nono:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *The interesting thing is that people with cars like that are not really interested in getting instruction. As I recall, this was a private track day with no instruction...not very smart unless you are an experienced driver. An instructor could have kept him out of trouble.:nono: *


Yup, egos tend to take over.  :tsk: When I was at Buttonwillow last month, some dude brought his tricked out, race-prepared Porsche and thought he was the hot sh!t. Well, he went off once in the second session, after which he was lectured to take the turn slower. Next session, he goes off again - exact same spot, same reason. The chief instructor told him that if he did not get his act together and went off track once more, he'd be done for the week-end (this happened on Saturday). Well, less than 10 minutes later, he goes off - THE VERY SAME FREAKIN' SPOT! :tsk:  The chief instructor held his promise and kicked him out of the school.

I do have to commend the guy for staying around on Sunday and getting rides from instructors to learn, though.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Yup, egos tend to take over.  :tsk: When I was at Buttonwillow last month, some dude brought his tricked out, race-prepared Porsche and thought he was the hot sh!t. Well, he went off once in the second session, after which he was lectured to take the turn slower. Next session, he goes off again - exact same spot, same reason. The chief instructor told him that if he did not get his act together and went off track once more, he'd be done for the week-end (this happened on Saturday). Well, less than 10 minutes later, he goes off - THE VERY SAME FREAKIN' SPOT! :tsk:  The chief instructor held his promise and kicked him out of the school.
> 
> I do have to commend the guy for staying around on Sunday and getting rides from instructors to learn, though. *


That' s generous - we a have a two spin rule in the Boston chapter. Two spins and you're out!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote from the forum where those pictures originated:



> Lambo Crash
> Just reviewed your Thread. I was the owner of the Lambo you all have commented on. After reading all the speculation, I thought you should know what really happened. I was invited to bring the car there to participate in the filming of a commercial for a local Motorcycle Dealership. My job was to ride around and have the cameras film the car for inclusion in that commercial. I had done this thru the day, with various passengers, who were there, and wanted a ride in the Lambo. During my last outing, I went out wide under the bridge, leading to turn 12 and caught the speed bumbs on the left side. The car was "light" and immediatley spun a half turn and slid down the hill into the wall. You can see the result. Most importantly my passenger and I escaped with "minor" injuries- cuts in both of our heads, broken collar bone and a lot of soreness! Fyi, the car was totalled and the insurance company paid in full with no complaint- I was not racing, preparing to race or taking any "times". Also, I am very familiar with the Track having raced there many times in AMA, CCS, and WERA motorcycle races. Allan.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Why is it a 570k weekend? A Diablo isn't that expensive...brand new a shade under 300k...used a WHOLE lot less than that (probably the worst car in terms of resale). 

Maybe you are figuring that one trashed and him buying another then...then 570k.


----------

